# K.erosa FUN



## Redfoot NERD (Aug 24, 2010)

Maybe once a week or so I'll lift the lid to their hide to dig everybody out and put them around a pile of something - tonight mushrooms. And in the process I'll 'turn-over' all of the leaves.. just to be sure. You never know. 

These were found in 2 different locations in their hide -

















I turned around and watched them eat.. it was now almost dark.. I noticed a lot of movement off to the right -






They must be happy!!!

( clueless ) NERD


----------



## jackrat (Aug 24, 2010)

giggety giggety!


----------



## Scooter (Aug 24, 2010)

What a great find!


----------



## terryo (Aug 24, 2010)

Wow...now the long wait. Bet you're really excited about this!


----------



## Isa (Aug 25, 2010)

That great Nerd 
Keep us updated please!


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Aug 25, 2010)

It'll never get old.... this view - lookin' out to their world -






Sometimes they come out and about -






Gotta love the colors on that head and nose!

NERD



terryo said:


> Wow...now the long wait. Bet you're really excited about this!



Yeah.. you guessed it! TerryO

Only thing.... there's only a couple [ in the USA ] that have hatched K. erosa - so I don't know the incubation term(?).

I've waited as long as 152 days for a redfoot egg................

NERD


----------



## Scooter (Aug 25, 2010)

How very exciting to be in that group of the first to breed a species!


----------

